# Where do you put your horse manure?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We have a lot of land, so we're fortunate enough to be able to spread it over one of the pastures in the woods that isn't used. Without this option, many people start a manure pile and pay someone to haul it away every so often. Another option that may or may not be available in your area is a Dumpster.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Another option is to put it in a pile and burn it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeatherinCali (Oct 30, 2011)

We live on 6 acres, but most is not suitable for horses. It's quite steep, so I have done the big pile at the corner of the paddock. 

I have been hauling the poop over to the corner and my neighbor asked if he could haul some out for his garden. He took 1/2 the pile!

That makes me think I might start offering it up to all of the people we know who have gardens! We use it all the time in our garden, along with our chicken poop. It is a cheap way to get rid of the poop and be a good neighbor.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Get's all piled up at a corner of the pasture and I pretty much just let anyone who wants some for their gardens and what-not have it. If there are no takers it gets hauled away. 

But, my pile has to be fenced off from my gelding or he tries to play King of the Hill with it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Another option is to put it in a pile and burn it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Check your county regulations first; it's illegal in many places. Also, the stench is horrible...just something to consider :wink:


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

We spread it over the land that doesn't have horses on it, you could always offer it as fertilizer on places like Craigslist, I see ads for it all the time and it goes fast! (most people offer it for free just an FYI)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

We pile it up right behind the horse dry lots and in front of the pasture. People haul it away for gardens r we push it over the hill into the wetlands/lowlands that are on the property to make more higher land.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

We put it in a big pile behind thins big building during growing season than after harvest we spread it in a farmers feild close by....


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We have six horses - that's a lot of manure! We put it on the garden until it just won't hold any more, then pile it up beside it for future use. I also have a bathtub that I plant herbs in during the spring and summer. I use nearly straight horse manure - it's great for growing plants - provides them lots of nutrients and isn't "hot" enough to burn them like chicken manure.

We take the chicken manure from the coop and put it in the pile next to the garden, too. After a while we put the pile on the garden and turn it in.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

seems like all those piles are providing breeding ground for lots and lots of flys. I feed my horses textured feed and have a dozen chickens. I have no manure to pic up. The chickens spread it everywhere picking out the passed through seeds.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When we scrape the paddocks with the tractor, it's tarped and composts for a year or two, then it becomes blacker than black topsoil which is plowed back into the pastures.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

We pile wheelbarrow loads daily from cleaning the stalls in a dirt area in one of our pastures. We also scrape the drylots clean a few times a year and add that to the pile. Then 5-6 times a year we load the pile into our grain/dump truck and take it to the landfill. This is a benefit of living as close to town as it gets. The landfill accepts it for free as compost and we dump it with all the yard clippings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We put it on Mt Vol-poopious, lol. We have a great drop off on the backside of our property that lends itself very well to having a muck cart pushed up to it and dumped over the edge. It composts down to some lovely stuff.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

We had about 5 pickup loads piled up in the corner of one field, and as a joke I advertized it on a local sales forum ( Get it while it's hot, FREE horsey poops! ) I'll be darn if the pile wasn't gone in one weekend. Never had a problem getting rid of it since!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We have two wooden boxes behind our "barn" and we take our tractor and dump poo in every weekend. After about 10 months we spread it on areas in our pasture that need fertilizing (we just rake it out of the tractor bucket). Once they fill up, we just start piling it up by the boxes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, my horses are usually out in the pasture so I don't have to worry about cleaning that up thankfully. When I clean stalls I just dump the wheelbarrow onto our garden area and it gets row-tilled into the ground and used as fertilizer. If the garden doesn't need anymore, I just haul it into our woods and dump it somewhere.

Or...My dogs eat it. *Yuck*


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I keep a compost pile and my friends use it in their yards or gardens. I keep my compost covered and it's where I start a colony of those fly parasites to feed on the fly pupae.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

usandpets said:


> Another option is to put it in a pile and burn it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depends on zoning.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd put it in a pile wherever there is some space that it a little out the way, then either sell it in bags or pay someone to take it away, or both!


----------

